# The Elusive Soft Landing



## StoppedClock (19 Oct 2006)

Can anyone give credible arguments to support the soft landing theory?

I am not looking for watered down bull arguments but rather why we would move from double digit HPI to inflation tracking (+- 1%) level of HPI.


----------



## ajapale (20 Oct 2006)

Thread locked please use one of the existing threads.

SC .. sometimes it seems that time stands still around here. You posed much the same question here a few weeks ago.



> Can anyone give credible arguments to support the soft landing theory?
> 
> I am not looking for watered down bull arguments but rather why we would move from double digit HPI to inflation tracking (+- 1%) level of HPI.



and from August


StoppedClock said:


> Currently there is a lot of talk of the impending "soft landing".
> 
> What do posters here think currently constitutes a soft landing?
> 
> Note: Bears not looking for dismissal of the soft landing theory just want to know what people understand it to be.


----------

